# Painting Salamanders/African skin



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Greetings all,
apologies if this is covered somewhere, but I'm a newb to the forum, and well, you know, lazy, so I'll just ask:

As I'm starting a Salamander successor chapter, does anyone have any tips on painting African skintones?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

start with a scorched brown basecoat, and highlight no lighter than dark flesh. thats a very vague answer, but there isnt much more to say really.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for that, I've been experimenting with scorched brown as a base (I've been painting some 'red orcs' or rather 'orks') but they're not quite African-looking, obviously, they're more sort of... red. I'll try a human or two (I'm sure I can find some WFB minis to experiment on) with a dark flesh 'highlight' and see how that goes.

Please feel free to add more suggestions!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

my method's would be exactly as decribed by cccp-one. Black undercoated, with a scorched brown base and darkflesh highlights. Jezlad has done a few dark skinned guardsmen that came out well, maybe he can shed some light


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmm..., didn't know the salamanders had dark skin. Interesting.

Oh, and, they're right on the money about the skintones. I was just pontificating.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Couldn't swear that everyone paints them as being black, but certainly some do, and the piccies in codex:SM show them as being darker-skinned than a lot of others.

Added to which, I'd just read a story with a character called Ngoni and I thought, yeah Captain Ngoni, it's got a nice ring to it... so there I was, detailing the exploits of Captain Ngoni and his Salamander-successor black african cleanse-and-purify brethren...

Then there was a one-page feature in WD a year or so ago where some guy had painted up a guard platoon using a lot of necromunda minis, and a few of them were black, but TBH I didn't think they looked quite right, so I was wondering if anyone had tips on how to do it better...

Which led me to google "40k forums" and end up here.

Funny old galaxy, innit?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Salamanders are genarally portrayed as having dark skin tones or a mix of light and dark but they definatly do have a fair proportion of darker skined bretheran. See examples below:

http://www.vulkansforge.org/showthumbs.asp

http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=72680

http://www.armageddon3.com/English/Codex/Salamanders_Army.html


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

As this keeps coming up, I thought I'd bump it.

Sorry if it's bad form to bump your own ancient posts (actually, my very first post to Heresy) but it just keeps being current.

Unfortuately I can't get 2 of Jac's links to work - no 2 is a _beaut_ tho'.

And a link to the other thread on this subject - 'multi-ethnic marines'.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This is another link that I found about painting different skin tone textures that I will contribute.

http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=99163


----------

